# Problems with my new 226



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

I went to the range today. I shot around 100 rounds of 9mm Blazers out of my new 226. I experienced some difficulties that maybe some of you can give me some insight. My girlfriend fired the gun and everytime she shot, the gun would stovepipe. The guy at the range told me she is not holding the gun correctly for the recoil to take proper action. It never stovepiped on me, but after I shot the last round from the magazine, the gun slide never recoiled all the way back in its locking position. I never had this problem with my CZ. Any advise please? Thanks!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

More than likely the lady is flinching and needs some help with her grip and learning to accept the recoil and how to handle it. That was just one round and it may have been under powered. A light powder load. If you was shooting factory reloads this is common. I wouldn't get to worried yet. Shoot it somemore and see what happens.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

The guy at the range was probably right about your GF not using a proper grip. Not sure if this would have made a big difference but did you field strip the gun, wipe it down and re lube it before taking it to the range? 

I did experience a similar situation like yours the first time I took my USP to the range, I believe it was my grip, I made some adjustments and have been fine since. However, I do get a FTE on occasion but only when I use the Winchester or Remington ammo from Walmart. Same goes for my P-01 but it's much more rare with that gun.


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Yea, Im going to go by myself and shoot around 250 rounds of different ammo manufacturers and see which one the gun likes. Yes, I did field strip it and cleaned it before I shot it for the first time.


----------



## camper (Feb 17, 2007)

Concur with the other posts, think your GF may have been limp wristing in a big way. That Sig should eat any ammo you feed it.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I agree with the other posters, above; a firm grip with wrists locked is required to get reliable functioning in many autos, ESPECIALLY when they are new (not broken-in and smoothed-out by use).

As for the slide not locking back on the last shot, I have experienced that problem quite regularly when shooting SIGs, but I found that I am the problem, not the gun. I tend to rest my shooting-hand thumb on the slide release lever when shooting SIGs, due to it's handy location (right under my thumb). When a person does this, it prevents the slide release from rising up and locking the slide back after the last shot. Make absolutely sure your thumb is not touching or near the release when you're shooting, and this problem will probably go away.


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the great advice!! :smt038


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Well, the problem with the slide is fixed. The guy at the range told me I wasnt oiling the slide rail good enough. So...I oiled it better and the slide works fine... I guess 90% of all problem is because of too much dirt or not enough oil. Good to know


----------

